# Haven't seen parents near the chick...



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,
I started a new thread because I'm a bit alarmed. I hope that's okay.

Background: our "oops" chick was born on November 1st and seems to be thriving. I've been calling it Baby Huey because it is so big. I finally picked it up for the first time yesterday and it feels like it weighs almost as much as its dad does.

What is alarming me is that I have not seen the parents on or even near the chick since Friday. The chick seems to be cheeping since yesterday and I am concerned that the parents have lost interest. Before, if the mom was upstairs when I checked on the chick, she would come down to make sure I didn't disturb it. Yesterday, they didn't even seem to care when I picked it up to check it.

What can I do to encourage the parents to pay more attention? How will I know if I need to step in?

Thank you,
Claire


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Claire...pigeon parents stop sitting on their babies when the babies are about 10 days old. They do come back to feed them though. The reason they do this is because they start a new nest. So....you better be careful or you will have more unexpected hatchings.

Do keep an eye on baby to make sure he has food in his crop and is pooping. Other wise...mom and dad's behavior is completely normal.


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh thank you, Charis! I have been searching the archives looking for some sort of behavior/feeding/what-to-expect chart or something. 

I'll post more pix to the original thread when I have more. The baby is changing colors quickly. Quite interesting.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

ClaireinTX said:


> Oh thank you, Charis! I have been searching the archives looking for some sort of behavior/feeding/what-to-expect chart or something.
> 
> I'll post more pix to the original thread when I have more. The baby is changing colors quickly. Quite interesting.
> 
> Thanks again.


Looking forward for the pics.


----------

